# Netflix/ Amazon AWESOME!



## Justin0505 (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the similarly names youtube thread, so I thought that I'd start one for Netflix instant / Amazon streaming as these seem to be the new cable as I feel like I'm often scrounging for something "good" to watch.

I'll start it off:

Just watched "Secrets of the Viking Sword: Nova" 
Which wasn't mind-blowing, but was interesting. Apparently vikings had a few swords with very similar metallurgical properties as crucible-made wootz/ damascus hundreds of years before the rest of Europe caught up. The documentary talks about the history and also follows a modern swordsmith though his process to re-create one.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

Have to put that on the list. One that I liked that did something similar was histories weapons. The one they did with the samurai sword was very cool.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't see a link so it must not exist


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 9, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> I don't see a link so it must not exist



I don't know how linking to netflix will work:
http://movies1.netflix.com/WiMovie/Secrets_of_the_Viking_Sword_Nova/70257135?trkid=8133737

you can always just c&p the name


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 9, 2013)

I put it into my Instant cue to watch tonight. thanks justin


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 9, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> I don't know how linking to netflix will work:
> http://movies1.netflix.com/WiMovie/Secrets_of_the_Viking_Sword_Nova/70257135?trkid=8133737
> 
> you can always just c&p the name



It'll take you to either the sign-in page, or (if you're already signed in) to the item page so you can click "add to instant queue"...was just teasing....but that does save a little work for folks.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally got around to watching this a couple of nights ago during my insane insomnia. Kick @$$ show. Could have been super lame but it was solid.



Justin0505 said:


> I don't know how linking to netflix will work:
> http://movies1.netflix.com/WiMovie/Secrets_of_the_Viking_Sword_Nova/70257135?trkid=8133737
> 
> you can always just c&p the name


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 3, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> I love the similarly names youtube thread, so I thought that I'd start one for Netflix instant / Amazon streaming as these seem to be the new cable as I feel like I'm often scrounging for something "good" to watch.
> 
> I'll start it off:
> 
> ...



I saw that when it was on Nova. Fascinating.


----------



## Talim (Aug 3, 2013)

The best part was when he just took out the sword after quenching it in oil I think and it was on fire. That was an almost magical moment.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 3, 2013)

The blacksmith who made the viking sword is also the person who made Mr. Drinky's wootz steel for Randy. That is if my memory is correct. A young Kevin Cashen is also in that video as the apprentice.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 3, 2013)

Talim said:


> The best part was when he just took out the sword after quenching it in oil I think and it was on fire. That was an almost magical moment.



Yes! It was like one of those joke birthday candles, he blew it out but it fired back up again!



stereo.pete said:


> The blacksmith who made the viking sword is also the person who made Mr. Drinky's wootz steel for Randy. That is if my memory is correct. A young Kevin Cashen is also in that video as the apprentice.



I didn't realize that! now they are both cooler. I'll let you resolve the vague pronominal reference as it pleases.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 4, 2013)

http://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/Ken-Burns-Prohibition/70199184 this 3 part documentary is extremely cool. im i fan of ken burns documentaries already, this one is probably my favorite now. some of the statistics in the first episode were mind blowing, i wasnt aware how widespread alcoholism was, we actually drink way less as a country today.


----------

